# Amoeba Effect (Abstract Photoshop Tutorial)



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2005)

The Amoeba in colour effect or so Iâ€™ve named it.

Step 1: Create a new document: 600x600 (actually, any size), white background. Then press D and then Alt+Backspace to fill your background with black.

Step 2: Go to Filter > Render > Lens Flare. Give the Brightness as 100% and lens type as 50-300mm Zoom. Position the flare such that it emerges from the absolute centre.

*img158.echo.cx/img158/5036/amoeba10da.gif

Step 3: Open your Colour Balance Box (Ctrl+B) and give settings of -100 | 0 | 100 for the midtones.

Step 4: Then, open your Curves box (Ctrl+M) and move the pointer slightly so that you can enter the settings of Input: 50, Output: 95

*img167.echo.cx/img167/1450/amoeba28kk.gif

Step 5: Then go to the Filter > Distort > Wave and give the following settings: Generators â€“ 6,
wavelength min â€“ 61
Wavelength max â€“ 105
Aplitude min â€“ 1
Amplitude max â€“ 55
[Figures are flexible and can vary]

Hit Randomise a few times till you see a desired effect and press OK.

Step 6: Duplicate the background, and on the new layer, hit Ctrl+F about two times to reapply the filter. Play around with the blending modes to get a desired effect.

I used overlay.

Final:
*img15.echo.cx/img15/451/amoeba3th4ne.jpg


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jun 20, 2005)

wow Goobi that was amazing stuff m8.  

you really r a photoshop expert.  

and aren't you gonna compile all your ps tutes into one zip file as suggested by all of us?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 20, 2005)

That's commin' up next! Just a day or two....


----------

